# Infantry re-opening?



## OlivierColas (26 Jul 2012)

Hi!,

Im wondering if anyone would know if Infantry for Regular Force NCM would re-open in within the next 2 years?

Thanks!

_- mod edit for thread title spelling -_


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Jul 2012)

Yes it will. Apply asap though.


----------



## Waters81 (26 Jul 2012)

It may or may not. your best bet is to apply anyway. I believe that there are still two selection dates this year, but don't quote me on that, and they probably have more than enough applicants to choose from. It still doesn't hurt to try though.

Good luck


----------



## OlivierColas (26 Jul 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Jul 2012)

All 3 Regiments are open right now.


----------



## OlivierColas (27 Jul 2012)

I called the recruiting centre and to join it's competitive recruiting, so at CFRC Montreal you need to have finished your Cegep (i think it's the equivalent of 1 year of college completed) and have worked full time for 5 years at the same company, the fitness and volunteer part I find is just normal stuff to join government agencies but the simple fact that you need 5 years of work at the same place makes it kinda really hard. (especially for those like me who have not been on the work market for less than 5years).

So yeah all regiments are open for very few spots, and it's gonna older recruits cause just looking at what you need to apply, recruits have to be something like 24-25 years old.

I kinda answered my own question there!  :moose: But i hope it can help someone with the same question!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Jul 2012)

WTF is this "must have worked at the same place for 5 years" stuff??????

I don't see that on the CF Recruiting website.


----------



## Waters81 (27 Jul 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> WTF is this "must have worked at the same place for 5 years" stuff??????
> 
> I don't see that on the CF Recruiting website.



It may just be CFRC Montreal.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Jul 2012)

I would say thats not the case;  CFRCs don't set their own standards, criteria, etc for applicants.


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Jul 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I would say thats not the case;  CFRCs don't set their own standards, criteria, etc for applicants.



Probably what they mean is that you need to be super qualified and reliable to apply as there are very limited places. They know someone just out of high school won't get picked up. I agree though, they shouldn't be holding their own standards/informal merit boards.


----------



## Trick (27 Jul 2012)

Perhaps something was just lost in the communication. I imagine the recruiter was just saying that unless you have 5 consecutive years of post-secondary school/work experience, you won't be competitive enough. Working at the same company makes no sense... what if someone got a more impressive job?


----------



## Tow Tripod (27 Jul 2012)

I know that LFWA TC will be running a DP1 Infantry REG Force course in the summer fall and in January of 2013. Good luck if your going P.P.C.L.I. Then again the schedule could have changed for the 100th time since I left!!!


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Jul 2012)

It would seem CFRC Montreal is just being rather strict in applying the Priorty Processing Rating system.  Basically is its a prescreening tool used by the recruiters to determine which files should be processed quickly.  It takes into account work history, education, volunteer experience and physical activity.   Getting a certain level in each category is worth x number of points, add up the points and you get a PPR score.  Highest is 5, most people are 3 or 4.  It is entirely within the scope of the CO of the CFRC to say, we will only process people for X trade if they have a PPR of 4 or 5.

Also 5 year work history (not necessarily with the same employer) is needed for the background checks.


----------



## OlivierColas (29 Jul 2012)

Well I really made sure and asked the recruiter several times, and if you dont meet these criteria they do not let you apply, but at the same time I always get a different answer to my questions when I call/visit CFRC Montreal! :-\


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Jul 2012)

OlivierColas said:
			
		

> Well I really made sure and asked the recruiter several times, and if you dont meet these criteria they do not let you apply, but at the same time I always get a different answer to my questions when I call/visit CFRC Montreal! :-\



Probably because when they add up your score your PPR is too low for what they are looking for right now.


----------



## Montealer10 (31 Jul 2012)

CFRC Montreal told me the same. Infantry has 5 times more applicants than available positions. I was told that if you don't have "CEGEP and 5 years" you will not be selected for Infantry. I've been waiting for over a year and I did basic a while ago but never completed my DP1. This apparently does not matter even though IMO it saves taxes dollars taking me over someone who needs to go through BMQ.  ;D  They told me it would most likely be another years wait, I decided to reach out to friends in high places. 


Yes I know that going outside the CoC is frowned upon.


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Jul 2012)

Montrealer10 said:
			
		

> Yes I know that going outside the CoC is frowned upon.



Don't let that stop you man.


----------



## Vlad621 (31 Jul 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Also 5 year work history (not necessarily with the same employer) is needed for the background checks.



Does that mean that if I have been self employed for the last 3 years it will be impossible to get in because there is no employer to contact for a background check?


----------



## aesop081 (31 Jul 2012)

Vlad621 said:
			
		

> Does that mean that if I have been self employed for the last 3 years it will be impossible to get in because there is no employer to contact for a background check?



No, that's not what it means.


----------



## Trick (2 Aug 2012)

I think people are going to take this "5 years work experience" thing out of context. I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that if one goes to school for a few years, does well, and gets a good job for ~2 years that's going to impress more than flipping burgers for 5 years. As for the PPR thing, I'm by no means an authority on this, but I'm quite sure there's more to it than just work experience (if I remember from my process it was based on all the work experience, leadership, volunteer, education, and sports). Just build yourself up into the best candidate possible and don't get carried away with a simple statement.


----------



## John_NL (2 Aug 2012)

The guy doing the interview for me said college / university grade can be used to bump up how good an app is. I'm sure working 5+ years in one place can bump up that grade as well, but I doubt 5 years is the end all to your app...

Recruiter 1 "Hey look at this guy, finished top of his class at a 3 year business school"

Recruiter 2 "Thats it? This guy scooped poop out of kid pools for 5 years. I think we both know who the real go getter here is"

I personally think any just about any job. A history of a long employment with one work place shows them you may work with the CF longer then a guy who has a history or 7 jobs in one year. In the same boat, someone finishing what every course they did, with good marks probably shows them that they have the drive to do what ever their goal was / stick to it.


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Aug 2012)

Trick said:
			
		

> I think people are going to take this "5 years work experience" thing out of context. I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that if one goes to school for a few years, does well, and gets a good job for ~2 years that's going to impress more than flipping burgers for 5 years.


Your limb just broke.  Thats not how the PPR works or what is used for.  I already explained it's purpose.  Perhaps if you read what I wrote and refrained from guessing on stuff you are not an authority on by your own admission. 
[/quote]



			
				John_NL said:
			
		

> The guy doing the interview for me said college / university grade can be used to bump up how good an app is. I'm sure working 5+ years in one place can bump up that grade as well, but I doubt 5 years is the end all to your app...
> 
> Recruiter 1 "Hey look at this guy, finished top of his class at a 3 year business school"
> 
> ...



Same with you.  Recruiters aren't the arbiters of whether or not you will be successful, the MCC's are.  The recruiters job is to take make sure you meet basical eligibility, give prospects information about the CF, and a few other things.  They DO NOT evaluate your quals or job experience, MCC's do that. The PPR (once again for those who didn't read my post the first time) is a fairly rigid grid scoring system.  There isn't anything really to interpret.  Its also not a deal breaker, if you have a high PPR score, it just means we will process your file faster, because based on our stats, those with a high PPR tend to have a better chance of being selected, but thats not always the case.  And with our limited resources its a quick tool to figure out who we should spend time moving through the system.  

Before a mod steps in to remind people, if you have no first hand knowledge of how/why CFRCs do what we do, then refrain from guessing and assuming things.


----------



## Trick (2 Aug 2012)

I'm a little confused, didn't you say:



			
				Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Basically is its a prescreening tool used by the recruiters to determine which files should be processed quickly.  It takes into account work history,* education, volunteer experience and physical activity.*



I don't mean to portray myself as an expert, I was just talking from my own experience with recruiting. I was a 4, one point shy of a 5 and I've spent the last 7 years in school with just a smattering of part-time or summer jobs in between.

It doesn't matter for me since I'm past that point, but for everyone else, is PPR based solely on work history, or all the things listed above?


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Aug 2012)

Trick said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused, didn't you say:
> 
> I don't mean to portray myself as an expert, I was just talking from my own experience with recruiting. I was a 4, one point shy of a 5 and I've spent the last 7 years in school with just a smattering of part-time or summer jobs in between.
> 
> It doesn't matter for me since I'm past that point, but for everyone else, is PPR based solely on work history, or all the things listed above?



I know what I said, your are assuming that the earlier part of the recruiting proces goes into far more depth in the early stages (particularly figuring out your PPR) than is actually the case.  All those factors make up the PPR, but only insofar as to figure out where you place on the points grid.  2 years work history = x points, 5 years = y points.  The pertinant details such as where you worked and what you did are irrelevant for the most part (caveat is you can score higher if your work history is MOSID related ie you work as a mechanic and you are applying for Vehicle Technician).


----------



## aesop081 (2 Aug 2012)

HM, stop. You know damned well by now that the applicants are the hands down "experts" in all this. Please keep your "facts", "expertise" and "explanations" to yourself. We value "staying in your lane" here.


----------



## Trick (2 Aug 2012)

Ok, I think I misunderstood what you were getting at. I was just relating my own experience because I didn't want people thinking the only way to get a high PPR is normal "work experience".


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> HM, stop. You know damned well by now that the applicants are the hands down "experts" in all this. Please keep your "facts", "expertise" and "explanations" to yourself. We value "staying in your lane" here.



I know I know but I am a CrossFitter, which means I am a crazy masochist  8)


----------

